# Moving in with Fiance and Family...



## Xontha (Nov 21, 2009)

Hey everyone, I'm new, just browsing the net for some info when I stumbled along here...here's my dilemma:

About 5 to 6 years ago I met the most amazing person of my life - on line. We talked for hours at a time daily and I soon found myself falling in love.

When we found our feelings to be mutual, we formed a sort of boyfriend/girlfriend relationship. Well, now after our 4 year anniversary things are very serious...I visited his home for a few months in the summer.

This is where it gets complicated. He is from a completely other country on the other side of the world in place where they speak Spanish. Now, I know my share of "I have to go to the bathroom" and "I can't speak spanish" but when I went to be with him for the first time it was very hard because his family did not speak English and I found myself confined into my and his bedroom.

Now at the first of the year I am going to go to him again and be there for months, maybe more than a year or two or until after he had graduated from Law School. His family is excited and really want me to go back but I feel so helpless. He's teaching little and little bits of spanish here and there but I find it so hard to learn and keep things in my head...and find it embarrassing to practice and even things of trying to talk to his family (which makes me feel bad because they are some of the nicest people I've ever known).

I just need some advice about how to handle myself while I'm there and learning. For the time being I am like an infant...while I was there in the summer I couldn't do anything on my own without him and I don't want it to be like that when I go again.

Has anyone else here had a problem like this? (or something similar)? I'm so excited about going but deathly afraid of being able to do things by myself...


----------



## Atholk (Jul 25, 2009)

Learn Spanish asap. Online courses, CDs, DVDs, whatever. Just imerse yourself.


----------

